
Kim Dotcom Christmas address - ikeboy
https://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-challenges-u-s-govt-in-christmas-address-151225/
======
rdancer
Will be closely followed by his new year's address, namely:

    
    
        Kim Dotcom  
        Special Housing Unit  
        C/O Otero County Detention Center  
        1958 Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Drive  
        Alamogordo, NM 88310

